# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Interesting article on an over active bladder drug

## fitnesstrainer

Higher doses of this drug actually increased the metabolic rate of participants and was tolerated well. Here's the link. 

http://*************.com/forum/conte...es-brown-6341/

----------


## RaginCajun

link does not work

----------


## fitnesstrainer

Lol wow sorry. It's on . com

----------


## Khazima

Just copy and paste the article, that's what i do when the links get filtered haha.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Lol wow sorry. It's on . com


There is a reason the link did not work. Please remove the name of the other forum is your post. 
As was stated- c&p the post/article but it is against the rules to link to outside forums.
Thank You!

----------


## *Admin*

Just copy and paste the article here and give credit to who the article was posted by... Thank you

----------


## kelkel

I had to pee. What'd I miss?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I had to pee. What'd I miss?


Nothing yet. LOL

----------


## fitnesstrainer

Got it I will post the article

----------


## fitnesstrainer

Alright my phones being ridiculous. Can't copy the stuff but here the gist of it. A drug (mirabegron) previously used to treat over active bladder was given to 12 men who enrolled in said study. 200 milligrams was administered to participants, when the amount of drug in the blood peaked a 203 calorie increase was seen in resting metabolic rate per day. All participants were healthy males. 

The article explained it works by stimulating brown apidose tissue metabolism and causing the tissue to consume glucose and burn calories.

----------

